# THE MIMB ADDICTION



## Gboyz700 (Feb 1, 2010)

How many set for hours on here until your eyes start to hurt so decide to take a break say go in the living room or to the shop and then get the itch to run back to the computer to the site.LOL I find myself doing this ever since i joined. Maybe i need help...:thinking:


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah Its Worse Than Facebook or myspace lol


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

Whats funny is i sat for countless hours in front of my comp when i was addicted to World of Warcraft for 5 years. I told myself i need to change and quit playin cause i use up wayyyy too much of my time in front of the comp. Soooooo in the midst i caught a newer bad habbit............ THIS. So thgis actually cured my WOW addiction. I guess its like quitting smoking by starting to dip skoal.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What ever it is that keeps ya'll here :rockn: lol


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

I held off for a little while but finally decided to join this month. Figured i was always reading and serching for things on here i may as well join the crowd. Plus i'm getting ready to give my Brute a make over and have plenty of ideas and questions i'll be asking and so far the web site and people have been great. I just need my bank account to match my ideas and wants.


----------



## Gboyz700 (Feb 1, 2010)

I stayed on HL for years but i must say when i log online this is the first site i come too now.Not saying HL is a bad site but......what can i say this site does it for me!!!:rockn:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

My wife tells me she's gonna send me to an M.I.M.B. addiction course. I can honestly say....EVERYTIME I get on my puter, whether it be at home or here at work, i immediately log onto this site. i consume more than 3/4 of my day on here, unless i'm busy or smething. When I run into friends or people that kno nothing about this place I tell them to go and check it out, theres so much knowledge on here they will get lost in here as well as i do......hour upon hour i search, read, research, and ask questions. I LOVE THIS PLACE!!!! Thx guys.....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah there's a lot to get lost in around here.
Sometimes even I can't find something & have to ask Steve!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Ditto to everything said above... LOL... I'll be in the garage working on my Brute and have the Laptop on my workbench with MIMB pulled up, just in case I need to search for something while working...


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

well my wife told me she was gonna start up a anti-mudinmyblood forum. lol. i spend way to much time on here but i cant help it.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

maybe if our women got MIMB tattoos above their butts we'd spend more time... nevermind....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruiser quad said:


> maybe if our women got MIMB tattoos above their butts we'd spend more time... nevermind....


You mean...like a Tramp-Stamp...that is the MIMB logo? Great Ideal b.q., Lets ask them....hehe...get ready to run though.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:haha::haha:


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

if it wasn't for this site my bike would be ALL stock and i def. wouldnt enjoy it like the way I do.
BUT, i used to get on www.rx7club.com DAILY and had to sell the car for the house. i told myself...boy am I going to save a lot of money now i cant MOD my car....
WELL, that hasn't changed!!!!hahahahah


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> You mean...like a Bi*ch-Stamp...that is the MIMB logo? Great Ideal b.q., Lets ask them....hehe...get ready to run though.


usually called a tramp stamp, I now call it a coaster....:rockn:


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

bruiser quad said:


> maybe if our women got MIMB tattoos above their butts we'd spend more time... nevermind....


:haha:that was good.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruiser quad said:


> usually called a tramp stamp, I now call it a coaster....:rockn:


 
Coaster.....perfect...lol


----------



## Gboyz700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I told my wife that she should get the MIMB Logo tattoed on her lower back and well.....Yeah im still hurting from the beating.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

88rxn/a said:


> if it wasn't for this site my bike would be ALL stock and i def. wouldnt enjoy it like the way I do.
> BUT, i used to get on www.rx7club.com DAILY and had to sell the car for the house. i told myself...boy am I going to save a lot of money now i cant MOD my car....
> WELL, that hasn't changed!!!!hahahahah


my old rx










i want another one exactly like it. turbo and all.


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

I know im on here way more than myspace!lol


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

phree, nice S5!
are you registered for rx7club?
thats where i got my username: 88rxn/a
my first 7 was a 1988 S4 N/A

here was my last build before i ripped it apart and sold it.

this is a link to my build up thread:
http://www.rx7club.com/showthread.php?t=649724

i hope its ok i put a link on here?

also, ive noticed these kawi's are ALOT like 7's..
they go like HECK but are unique and sensitive.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

You guys are bringing back car memories for me also. My first car was a 93 Mustang 5.0 lx hatch. In high school i slapped on a vortech s/c, heads, cam, intake, etc and was making 513whp. After high school i blew a head gasket and decided to get more serious. I ended up building a 351w based stroker(383 ci, low compression, forged everything), that was o ringed, studded, solid roller cam, fabricated my own twin turbo set up(precision sc6176's) and ended up making 918whp with that set up. I sold it thinking i would save a bunch of money just like you guys were thinking. Now i'm addicted to yet another toy/hobby. O well, atleast it keeps us out of trouble, right?(for the most part!)


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's a quick vid of it on the dyno. I fabbed the turbo set up, built the engine, etc. Miss it sometimes....


----------



## Swampgriz (Feb 27, 2010)

I just joined MIMB yesterday and I have had my iPhone in my hand ever since reading and checking out the site. I have belonged to HL since 2006 and like this one just as much. I only had to check it out once and then I had to join n


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah I just decided to sell my old F-150, instead of building it like I had planned I've been putting all my time and money into the brute. Figured I might as well just pick one hobby and stick with it. I know I'll miss the truck when it's gone but oh well, no point in letting it sit in the driveway and rot.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

dang DERK!
sleeper from H$#^!
i was happy with 400WHP!
have any videos playing on the track or road?


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks. It was a very fun car. With the turbos, it really toned down the car while not in boost. Sounded about like a 302 with a little cam in it, it surprised a couple people. I have a video of it on the street but it's not too exciting. It was the break in tune at 630whp and 5500rpm. Not a good video because as soon as the turbos spooled, i was at the rev limiter.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I owned Mustangs and raced them for a few years and during that time surfed multiple forums like stangnet and fordpower for ideas and parts and technical advise. Then I bought an LS1 trans am and registered for LS1tech. I finally sold all the cars and bought another truck and got back into ATV riding after taking a few years off from it while I was racing cars. So now I pass the time learning about not just my brute but the other bikes out there in case I ever make a change or find a deal on one for a second bike. I guess I just like having as much knowledge about my hobbies as I can find. This site is great because of how techinical most of the threads are.


----------



## Ragged Edge (Feb 27, 2010)

bruiser quad said:


> maybe if our women got MIMB tattoos above their butts we'd spend more time... nevermind....


lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

88rxn/a said:


> phree, nice S5!
> are you registered for rx7club?
> thats where i got my username: 88rxn/a
> my first 7 was a 1988 S4 N/A
> ...


that was a great car. i miss mine. it had every option. the original sticker price (window sticker was in the glove box) was around 29000. back then that was a bit of cash. it had the electronic adjustable suspension. im sure you had that too. yours is gorgeous. looks to have much more power. mine was fully stock. well, i put alpine 6½'s in the rear towers.
**** i miss that car.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> that was a great car. i miss mine. it had every option. the original sticker price (window sticker was in the glove box) was around 29000. back then that was a bit of cash. it had the electronic adjustable suspension. im sure you had that too. yours is gorgeous. looks to have much more power. mine was fully stock. well, i put alpine 6½'s in the rear towers.
> **** i miss that car.


they drove unlike any other car i ever driven. how many times did you get asked if that was a Porsche (what the 7 was made after)? i did have that adjustable suspension but never worked.:thinking:
if i was to do it again, i would restore a S5 to its original condition and a new paint job.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,

My name is *******...and I'm an addict!
:rockn:


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah got out of xc racing and bought my brute to use around my new house. Well it seems i keep finding things it needs as well thanks to this site!!!!!!!! I do miss the trx though


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

im addicted to the Brute mods and the truck mods, but ive slacked off on the truck and its for sale so i can start a nice SS street car. i wish i could just save money but i always have somthing i want lol


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^
tell me about it~
i been sporting a 1995 subaru legacy with 16x,xxx miles for 3 years and a black 2005 F-150STX just caught my eye!
im ready for a truck but im not sure my wallet is!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i am addicted to working and riding on the brute .. then there is the drag truck we got at the end of the year don't have any good pic's or video's yet but we're goin to the track in a few weeks and will post some up..


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

I switched from Jeeps to this. I thought it would be cheaper! :nutkick:


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

I guess I'm the same way guys. I am picking up an 05 brute on friday with a few doo-dads on it. Lord knows I didn't need, and prolly shoulda sold the 660r first, but I came across a deal I couldnt pass up. 

Hell, my gf yelled at me sunday night for being on my new forum too much. Oh well, luckily, I can surf the net a good bit at work too. 

-Greg


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No Plugs said:


> I guess I'm the same way guys. I am picking up an 05 brute on friday with a few doo-dads on it. Lord knows I didn't need, and prolly shoulda sold the 660r first, but I came across a deal I couldnt pass up.
> 
> Hell, my gf yelled at me sunday night for being on my new forum too much. Oh well, luckily, I can surf the net a good bit at work too.
> 
> -Greg


Get her hooked too.. then she can't yell at ya anymore :rockn:


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Get her hooked too.. then she can't yell at ya anymore :rockn:


I'm tryin to. When we went to go and look at my BF on sunday, she really liked it. Hopefully, I can get her out a few times and let her drive it and she will be hooked. 

Hell, we were watching TV last night, and she asks me "is a 500 big enough for me?" I should mention that her toy is a lifted 86 Bronco on swampers. :rockn:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I joined this site while I was over seas, I needed a crutch to help me until I got home to help me threw the hard times of withdrawals.

Now once again after being home for 2 months and getting some good ridding in, I find myself out to sea and not going home until after Easter. 

MIMB......Thank You!!! You are my methadone clinic 
:rockn:


----------

